# Window Closing Event



## bladepit (28. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein komisches Phänomen und weiß nicht was ich dagegen machen soll.
Ich habe drei Arten mein Program zu beenden.
1. Über Menü Beenden
2. Über ToolBar Beenden
3. Über das X im Fenster

Wobei 1 und 2 windowclosing aufrufen. Unten seht ihr meine Funktion dafür. Ich frage ab ob er ohne Speichern beenden möchte. Nur dann wenn er Ja klickt soll das Program auch beendet werden. Leider klappt das so wie es implementiert ist nur über 1 und 2 und bei 3 kann ich anklicken was ich will (Ja oder Nein) er beendet sofort.


```
int i = -1;
		if (getCurrentProject() != null){
			if (getCurrentProject().isModified() == true){
				i = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(getFrame(),String.format("Your current project has been modified without saving. Do you want to exit without saving?"),"Not saved.", JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION);
		
			}
		}
		if (i == JOptionPane.YES_OPTION){
			File f = new File("." + File.separator + "settings" + File.separator + getSystemUser() + ".xml");
			if(f.exists()) f.delete();
				try {
					f.createNewFile();
					FileOutputStream fos = new FileOutputStream(f);
					props.storeToXML(fos, getSystemUser());
					fos.close();
				} catch (Exception e1) {
					MainWindow.logging(e1);
					System.exit(1);
				}
			super.windowClosing(e);
			System.exit(0);
		}
```

Sieht einer meinen Fehler?

Gruß

bladepit


----------



## André Uhres (28. Mrz 2010)

Schau dir mal setDefaultCloseOperation an.


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mrz 2010)

Sieh mal hier, vielleicht hilft dir das: Bestätigung vor Programmende (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## bladepit (28. Mrz 2010)

super danke...thema hat sich erledigt!


----------

